# FIAT Timing Belt Change Interval



## LandRoutes (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 2001 FIAT 2.8lt on a N+B 6100i approx. 4 tons that we been full time in it since day one. We are never in much of a hurry so the machine is quite babied, always moving 100Km/Hr or less and under 2000/RMP and we never wind her out.

I have conflicting information on the Timing Belt change interval. One mechanic has told us every 80,000 KM but the last FIAT dealer in Germany handed us a service guide that recommended every 100,000 KM? Mindful of the way we drive, what is the practical change interval? Can we get away with an even longer period between belt changes? I had the first belt done (700 Euros!) at 85,000 KM, I am now at 176,000 KM’s


----------



## noody (Apr 29, 2009)

The only help I can give is that there is a chronological change as-well as the recommended milage changes.

I had my first belt changed at 5 years old on Fiat's recommendation, the van had done 16000 miles. The replaced belt was in good condition and not showing signs of wear though running slack because the tension rollers needed dealing with. The fitter though the belt may eventually have been destroyed because it was running slack.

Very difficult to change the timing belt on my van because its 'A-Class' engine cover doesn't give much space to maneuver. £350.

Richard.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 29, 2009)

in old money it,s 72,000 mls or 5yrs is quoted.
p.s. 700 euro,s  ? i,ll do it for a 1/3 of that no prob,s


----------



## peppers (Apr 29, 2009)

according to my autodata cambelt book it takes 1.1 hrs to change a timing belt on a 2.8 ducato ,i have just been quoted 19 pounds trade price for a belt


----------



## LandRoutes (Apr 29, 2009)

*Ouch!*

First of all that scheme of 72,000 miles (120,000 KM) sounds familiar but 1.1 hours? and only 19 pounds! (21 Euros) Even at USA garage rates 1.1 hours is only $87 plus $29.95 for the belt (19 Pounds) FIAT Germany has got a good gimmick going in Europe! OK, I got burned, But that's why I am asking ahead this time so I can do it myself in a timely and much less costly manner. (Anyone got a map to an online guide to this belt replacement... free?) Thanks to Everyone so far!!!


----------



## noody (Apr 30, 2009)

The opportunity to get burnt on a cam-belt change is immense, I was quoted £800 by a Fiat garage, another garage told me not to bother bringing it back to them.

I figure it all depends on (1) the fitters experience. (2) the body-type of the motorhome.

Interesting that were quoted £19 for a belt and 1.1 hours though, even with my sparse knowledge of the matter I think it takes more than an hour on my van to just get-at-it.

Timing-belt kit. £130.49
Labour. 4.3 @ £38 £163.40
Plus VAT.

£337.97.

It appears the garage who quoted me £800 are regarded by Fiat UK as not having the experience and equipment to deal with a a 2.8 JTD cam-belt change.

Richard.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 30, 2009)

*timing belt*

I would go for the lower mileage, to be on the safe side.You dont want to risk breaking down.Like you say treat your baby well and she will you.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 30, 2009)

if your unsure when the cam belt was last changed then in my opinion its better to change as soon as practical inc new tensioner and ancillary belts too. if like a good many engines a belt breaking can cause excessive damage (or damage of any kind) then is it not worth doing now? grasp the bull by the horns ,get a manual or disc off ebay,take your time.this is what i did 4mths ago never having done one! just took my time and marked everything up to be sure nowt slipped. for what the garage quoted for changing my cam belt and tensioner i've fully serviced the engine, put two new discs , pads and wheel bearings on the front.since then i've changed four belts on diff. cars
p.s. then make note of when you changed belt and change every 50k, once you'vedone it once it'll onli cost you the price of a new belt not a tensioner!


----------

